# Tally tutorial - how to export ledger names,groups and balance to new company



## Ramakrishnan (May 12, 2006)

I assume that you have got basic knowledge of tally. open the old company(eg ramakrishnan 05-06) from where ypu want to export. Also open the new company(eg ramakrishnan 06-07). In the tally gateway click on the old company. go to accounts information>groups>multiple groups.alter>all items. press f3. your new company will become active. press ctrl+A to save. The groups have been imported. Now for importing ledgers.
Go to Account Information>Ledgers>multiple ledgers>alter>all items. press f3 to make the new company active. press zero opening balances or Alt+Z. press Ctrl+a to save. 

Now to export the closing balances of the old company into new company.
Go to display>list of accounts. press the export tab on the right. select ledgers and export. open the new company. import the file you have just now exported. 
You have now achieved a job very easily. This job is done by many tally users manually taking many a days after committing many mistakes.

hope everybody got this right.


----------



## spraveen16 (Jan 17, 2007)

Thanks Alot For Wonderful Suggestion. Plz Also Suggest Other Informations


----------



## KUMAR7619 (Dec 23, 2008)

Dear Mr.Ramakrishnan, how to do the same in tally 4.5. i am new to tally i know a bit of it.


----------

